# OpenRC Bootemeldungen wieder anzeigen

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich habs irgendwann mal geschafft openRC zu sagen das es die Bootmeldungen nicht mehr anzeigt. Den Kernel output sehe ich noch, dann hab ich nen schwarzen Bildschirm mit nem blinkenden Cursor. Ich find die Einstellung von damals nicht mehr. Hab damals auch ewig suchen müssen.

Kann mir da einer helfen?

Danke Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., ich kenne diesen Schalter nun nicht, doch ich würde als erstes mit in der /etc/rc.conf schauen.

----------

## Hollowman

In der rc.conf steht leider nichts drin.

Beim Shutdown seh ich den ganzen Kram, beim hochfahren leider nicht. Ich weiß das ich damals ewig gesucht hab bis ich das alles aus hatte.

Sebastian

----------

## Dorsai!

vielleicht in der kernel kommandozeile? Kannst diese ja mal posten wenn du dir nicht sicher bist.

----------

## Hollowman

In der Kernel Zeile kann ich nur quiet angeben, dann sehe ich den Kernel post nicht. Hier ist er trozdem mal:

```
kernel /boot/gentoo root=/dev/sda3 rw rootfstype=ext4
```

Sebastian

----------

## ScytheMan

hilft es wenn du CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 in der bootzeile hinzufügst?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das ändert leider gar nichts. Was mich wundert, ist, das ich die Meldungen beim Shutdown sehe. Auf ner anderen Konsole sind sie auch nicht.

Hätte ich das damals nur aufgeschrieben.

Auch die Zeile:

```
This ist Laptops.unknown_domain (2.6.34......
```

fehlt beim booten, die kommt dann erst beim shutdown.

Sebastian

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

weiß da echt keiner was?

Sebastian

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hollowman

kann es sein das du gar nicht normal runter/hoch fährst, sondern bei jedem Start aus dem "Hibernate-Schlaf" aufwachst?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Nein, Hibernate ist nicht im Kernel. Jedes mal mit Grub und dem kompletten Kernel output. Nur den output von INIT sehe ich nicht.

Ich hab das damals irgendwie umgebogen und finds jetzt nicht mehr.

Sebastian

----------

## ChrisJumper

Geht es dir darum das die immer angezeigt werden? Oder "nur mal eben nachschauen ob beim Booten alles klappt". Funktioniert strg + alt + F1 denn noch?

Sonst würde ich einfach mal probieren was passiert wenn du dem Framebuffer howto folgst...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich will sie wieder immer sehen.

KMS und Grafik funktioniert, den Kernel output sehe ich, auch die Auflösungsänderung wenn KMS geladen wird. Am Framebuffer liegt das nicht. Beim shutdown sehe ich die shutdown Meldungen. Ich hab das damals irgendwie irgendwo hin umgeleitet. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo.

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

wie wäre es mit:

```
CONFIG_PROTECT="" emerge -1av openrc baselayout
```

natürlich vorher unbedingt die Dateien aus openrc/baselayout sichern, die du geändert hast (equery f hilft dir hier weiter um die Liste aller Dateien zu bekommen)

----------

